# Rear View Camera retrofit and calibration problem with ISTA+



## GerwinP (May 31, 2015)

Hi All,
First of all I am new to this forum, but it has already been very helpful to me in supplying the right software and information. I just bought myself a 2014 BMW 330D, which is a great car.
I was missing a few options, therefore I have just completed a electric towing hitch and rear view camera retrofit and with the help of this forum and especially ShawnSheridan I have codes both ECU's using E-Sys.

I have seen that everything works fine, except of a notification Rear View Camera Failure. I installed Rheingold and looked at the fault codes.
It mentiones that the rear view camera must be calibrated, because it is not recognised by TRSVC. The camera itselfs works great and picture quality is good.
How can I do this? I have E-Sys, ISTA and a lot of other apps, but I only have a ENET cable. Is it correct that I cannot do this action with this type of cable using ISTA (programming buttons are greyed out)

Thanks for all help!


----------



## GerwinP (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys! Anybody with some help? I'm messing around all day trying to get it working. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What ISTA are you using? ISTA/P or ISTA/D (aka ISTA+ or Rheingold)? You should be able to calibrate camera with ISTA/D and ENET cable.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

take a look under service functions in ista/d there you can calibrate the camera system


----------



## GerwinP (May 31, 2015)

I am using ISTA+. Is it better to use ISTA/D?
Where can I get this?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

GerwinP said:


> I am using ISTA+. Is it better to use ISTA/D?
> Where can I get this?


ISTA+ is the latest iteration of ISTA/D, Rheingold whatever...read Shawn's post above.


----------



## GerwinP (May 31, 2015)

To clarify, I am using ISTA+ 4.04 supplied by Reclaimer (Thanks for that).
I can read out and delete fault codes, but I am not able to access any programming or adjustments in the programme. Using ENET adapter.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GerwinP said:


> To clarify, I am using ISTA+ 4.04 supplied by Reclaimer (Thanks for that).
> I can read out and delete fault codes, but I am not able to access any programming or adjustments in the programme. Using ENET adapter.


ISTA+ Programming mode requires an ICOM Interface, so it is Greyed out with ENET.

Can you not access service functions though?


----------



## GerwinP (May 31, 2015)

I just connected again, and now the learning procedure worked! Thanks for al help. Also the camera failure message has vanished.

I do still have 8 more fault codes, see attached picture. Anybody know how to solve these?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GerwinP said:


> I just connected again, and now the learning procedure worked! Thanks for al help. Also the camera failure message has vanished.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## isabonji (Mar 30, 2016)

GerwinP said:


> I just connected again, and now the learning procedure worked! Thanks for al help. Also the camera failure message has vanished.
> 
> I do still have 8 more fault codes, see attached picture. Anybody know how to solve these?


how did you get the learning procedure to work.
can you give me the steps that i need to follow (or buttons/options to click).

also, i got an Error in testmodule: ABL_DIT_AT6653_TRSVCF01 while playing around with "test plan"

thanks


----------

